# My New 04 Maxima SE



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I finally got a few pics up in CarDomain for anyone interested.

Hope you like! I`m LOVIN` it!


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

that is a tight ass car dude


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I did not know they made that in a stick.... Oh my [email protected]#$%^ GOD!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.
I would be looking to replace that buck toothed grill though


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan must have a front end designer with headgear.


----------



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

what a sexy mother F*&^%$


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks sweet. They're smooth as can be, but the only thing I'd have to change is the grille. Couldn't stand the OEM one on the Altima either. It's gone now. 
That car has gotta move out pretty well with the manual tranny. Enjoy the car. Me likey.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow Ratwayne, what happened to your Alty? Nice Max though. How is the Butt Duyno?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Wow Ratwayne, what happened to your Alty? Nice Max though. How is the Butt Duyno? *


I Loved the Alty but when this Max came along.............I drove it for a couple of dazes and had to have her. I think you can imagine why? I`m Lovin` it.....


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh and Happy Birthday :hal:


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks Pal.....


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thanks Pal..... *


No the names Hal :hal:


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *No the names Hal :hal:  *


What the Hal


----------

